# Bechamp reduction Any experiences?!



## Jesse_Pinkman_ (Sep 25, 2022)

Found this comment below a video about synthesis (Al/Hg2) 

"If you dont want to work with toxic Mercury salts, then you can go with a two step synthesis:
Step 1: Fe + HCl reduction of P2NP or with Zink in GAA followed by steam destillation to yield P2P
Step 2: Reductive ammination with NiCl2 dissolved in 20% ammonia and portionwise additon of Zink powder 
Its an easy more enviroment friendly and less toxic synthesis"

But no idea how much from which substance should be used for, as example, 250g p2np.
And ideas, thoghts or experiences?


----------



## KokosDreams

Jesse_Pinkman_ said:


> Found this comment below a video about synthesis (Al/Hg2)
> 
> "If you dont want to work with toxic Mercury salts, then you can go with a two step synthesis:
> Step 1: Fe + HCl reduction of P2NP or with Zink in GAA followed by steam destillation to yield P2P
> ...



Jesse_Pinkman_Together with my colleagues we have thought about the use of NiCL2 in amphetamine synthesis today, I'd be interested in hearing more on this topic!


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_ (Sep 25, 2022)

Here is a nice summary of almost all kinds of routes



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/resources/amphetamine-syntheses-overview-reference-guide-for-professionals-revised-industrial-edition.59/


----------



## HEISENBERG

Jesse_Pinkman_ said:


> Here is a nice summary of almost all kinds of routes
> 
> 
> 
> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/resources/amphetamine-syntheses-overview-reference-guide-for-professionals-revised-industrial-edition.59/



Jesse_Pinkman_Corrected your post, please study the forum, there is already everything you need, including almost all the necessary library.


----------



## Jesse_Pinkman_

Yes, there is a lot of well descripted information, but you have to study several threads... this is a kind of summary and i think it could be interesting for some people...



HEISENBERG said:


> Corrected your post, please study the forum, there is already everything you need, including almost all the necessary library.



HEISENBERG


----------

